# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Συναγερμος CADDX NETWORX NX-4

## Zak

εχω εναν συναγερμο 1 radar 1 siren εσωτερικη και 1 εξωτερικη  , ειναι οπλισμενο και δεν εχω τον κωδηκο CADDX NETWORX NX-4 εψαξα στο google αλλα δεν βρικα κατι
μια βοηθεια

----------


## Radiometer

δοκίμασες αυτό ?

_The NX-4 can have 8 four-digit codes OR 8 six-digit codes to arm/disarm the control. All codes must have the
same number of digits. The factory default for User #1 is [1]-[2]-[3]-[4] when using a 4-digit code, or [1]-[2]-
[3]-[4]-[5]-[6] for a 6-digit code. This code can then be used to enter the new arm/disarm codes.
_

----------


## chs

μαλον ενοεις τον κωδικο οπλισεις/αφοπλισεις αν ενοεις κατι τετιο ο εργοστασιακος ειναι το 1234 αν εχει αλλαχτει και δεν τον ξερεις τοτε ειναι δισκολα τα πραγματα.... γιατι το συστημα αυτο κανει ρισετ μεσα απο το προγραμμα....

----------


## kostasxy

μαλλον δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα εαν ειναι μονιμα οπλισμενο αλλιως δοκιμασε με τον κωδικο εγκαταστατη  εαν δεν τον εχουν αλλαχει ειναι 9713

----------


## Zak

δε κανει τιποτα αναμοσβινει 2 και 4 ζωνη , 1 και 3 και 5 ειναι μονιμα αναμενες

----------


## Radiometer

το manual του συναγερμού το έχεις ?
μήπως λέει καμιά διαδικασία μηδενισμού μεσα

----------


## chs

οταν τα led των ζωνων αναβοσβηνουν αυτο σημαινει οτι οι ζωνες ειναι ανοικτες
οταν ειναι σβηστα ειναι κλειστες
και οταν ειναι αναμμενες σταθερα τοτε εχουν απομονωθει

----------


## Zak

εννοεις ανοιχτες τι πρεπει να κανο ?
to manual δε το εχω

----------


## Radiometer

πρέπει να είναι αυτό εδώ το manual, για δες το

http://www.elvey.co.za/ProductFiles/...6064c376f3.pdf

----------


## Zak

εχω και ενα ταμπερ για τζαμια μαλλον σκεφτικα για να κεισουν οι ζονες να τις βραχυκυκλωσο αλλα εχουν ρευμα 13 v

----------


## chs

οι ζωνες κλεινουν με αντιστασεις 3,3κω βαλε αντιστασεις σε ολες τισ ζωνες και αν το συστημα ειναι αφοπλισμενο και ετιμο να οπλισει τα σου αναψει το  Ready βαλε τον κωδ και κανονικα τα οπλισει...
αν θες στιλε μου το mail σου να σου στιλω προγραμματισμο

----------


## Zak

zakchr@hotmail.com

----------


## Zak

η ζονη 2 εσβισε , η ζωνη 4 αναμοσβηνει , το ready kai to bypass ειναι αναμενα και to arm 
κωδικο δωκιμασα 1234  - 123456 - 9713 και stay or exit or cancel αλλα τιποτα δεν εγινε 
α και η σειρινα που εχει το φοτοκυτταρο συνδεμμενει πανο της μετα απο 1 λεπτο βαραει (οπλιζει)

----------


## chs

μισο λεπτο τον συναγερμο τον ειχες εσυ και εχεις χασει τον κωδ?
και κατι αλλο το πληκτρολογιο ειναι αυτο?

----------


## chs

εαν το arm ειναι αναμενο τοτε το συστημα ειναο οπλισμενο και δεν θα σταματισει να ειναι αν δεν μπει  σωστος κωδ

----------


## Zak

to πληκτρολογιο ειναι αυτο , τον συναγερμο τον εχω εγω , κωδικο δεν ξερω

----------


## chs

το κοκκινο λαμπακι armid ειναι αναμμενο?
αν ναι 
τοτε κλαυτα
δεν μπορω να κανω κατι το τηλ της εταιρειας ειναι 210-604-0601
παντος αν μπορεις προσπαθησε να θυμηθεις τον κωδικο

----------


## Zak

to κοκκινο λαμπακι αναμοσβηνει και το  READY  ειναι μονημα αναμενο

----------


## jimk

παιδια ψαχνω τις εντολες προγραματισμου του κεντρου εγω εχω με τις 6 ζωνες.και το πληκτρολογιο που διξατε που μπορω να τις βρω?υπαρχουν σε ελληνικα?

----------


## chs

στειλτε mail να σας τα στειλω...

----------


## lefteris_gr

paidia kserei kaneis sas pou mporw na vrw to programma gia na programmatizw synagermo caddx kai sigma mesw pc?

----------


## chs

cadxx: αν δοσεις 198€ για το NX-588E (Συνδέεται στην σειριακή θύρα του Η/Υ σας και στο bus των πληκτρολογίων για προγραμματισμό απ’ευθείας από το computer σας. Δυνατότητα μεταφοράς και μνημόνευσης 4 διαφορετικών προγραμμάτων από το PC στους πίνακες σειράς ΝΧ με σκοπό ο εγκαταστάτης από το πληκτρολόγιο χωρίς την παρουσία PC να μεταφέρει αυτά τα δεδομένα στην μονάδα. Διαστάσεις: 9.6 x 4.2. x 2.2 cm) το προγραμμα θα το παρεις δορεαν......


sigma: αν δοσεις 35,70€ για το RS232*-*LDL (Interface τοπικού προγραμματισμού για τον πίνακα Apollo μέσω της σειριακής θύρας υπολογιστή.) το προγραμμα θα το παρεις μαλον δορεαν......

----------


## jimaras1979

μα καλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει reset  με pgm και ζωνη1?

----------


## chs

για τους napco xp400 xp600 gem-p400 & gem-p800  οπως και στους dsc pc585 pc1616 pc1823 &pc1864 γινετε αρκει να μην ειναι κλιδωμενει απο τον προγραμματισμο.......

----------


## di_tia

reset γινετε σε ολους τους συναγερμους.απλα καποιοι οπως αναφερε και ο χρηστος αν ειναι κλειδωμενοι εχεις προβλημα. σ'αυτους που ειναι κλειδωμενοι μηδενιζουν ολα εκτος απο των κωδικο εγκαταστατη και κωδικο χρηστη. οποτε αδικος κοπος να να κανεις ρεσετ γιατι παλι δεν θα μπορεις να μπεις στο μενου.

----------


## jimk

που μπoρv να βρω οδηγιες για τον προγραματισμο του caddx6 απο το πληκτρολογιο και οχι απο pc βρηκα κατι αλλα μαλον ειναι για πσ

----------


## Α82

παρε τηλεφωνο στο 2106040601!!!

----------


## Jack Kas

εχει κανείς τον χειρισμό του συναγερμού στα ελληνικά? καθώς και το πως μοντάρεται? επίσεις πως μπορώ να σβήσω ολες τις προηγούμενες ρυθμίσεις δεν εχω τον μάστερ κωδικό...κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!! NX8 CADDX εχω το πρόγραμμα στο pc αλλα οχι το καλώδιο ειναι πανάκριβο!! το πρόγραμμα ζητάει κωδικούς!! που δεν ξέρω δεν τους δίνει κατά την λήψει...ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## Jack Kas

το καλόδιο δεν μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε?

----------


## p270

για δες αν σου κανει καποιο απο αυτα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που θες και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω με τους caddx   

https://rapidshare.com/files/2768214...MATISMOS_1.pdf

https://rapidshare.com/files/1816324...-1316PDF_1.pdf

----------

